# ¿Por qué los monitores no tienen salida de audio?



## zoehawks (Ago 30, 2017)

Buenas tardes, quisiera aclarar una inquietud que me ha surgido hace poco con respecto a los monitores de uso común que se comercializan hoy en día.
Trabajo en una tienda de artículos electrónicos y periféricos para PC, y de todos los monitores que han llegado (con puerto HDMI) ninguno tiene salida de audio (puerto para parlantes / audífonos). Es decir, desde mi punto de vista no me parece tan difícil que los monitores implementen una salida de audio para que no se desperdicie la señal de audio que pasa a través del cable HDMI. Sería mucho más práctico conectar tus parlantes al monitor en vez de conectarlos a la pc directamente, y ni hablar de los audífonos, sobre todo si tienes el CPU en la parte inferior del escritorio como yo. No me parece que se incrementaría mucho el precio de un monitor sólo por incluir un puerto 3.5mm hembra.
Tengo muy poco conocimiento en electrónica (lo básico que dan en una escuela técnica de informática, no me especializo en eso), pero creo que no sería muy complicado llevar la señal de audio del HDMI a un 3.5mm. ¿Alguien me puede dar una explicación de por qué esto no se hace? Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2017)

Para ahorrar. No hay más.


----------



## krlosss (Ago 31, 2017)

Hola zoelhawks, 

No traen "audio out" para ahorrar costos durante su fabricación, como bien indica Scooter.

También hay otra razón, más oscura, pero igual de relacionada con el dinero.

Años atrás, una multinacional de la electrónica de consumo, formó un equipo , del cual tuve la suerte de formar parte, para diseñar una línea informática "full set", es decir, una serie completa con el ordenador, el monitor, el teclado y el ratón.

Eramos once personas abocadas a la ingeniería del producto, y un analista económico, o sea, un tipo que te decía continuamente que gastes menos, menos, menos... 

En fin... diseñamos todo el conjunto, que era asequible, tenía un retorno de casi 65% tras producción en serie, era fácilmente vendible, de marca reconocida, y respondía a un mercado completamente esclavo y "hungry", (en la jerga es cuando un equipo no solo es necesario porque la gente lo pide, además lo "quiere" aunque no lo necesiten; cómo aquel geek  que tiene una cpu I5 en su pc, pero le han convencido de que el I7 es lo que "realmente necesita" para poder correr ese juego pronto pasará de moda) 

Aquí cabe aclarar, que para una major de la electrónica de consumo, más o menos componentes no definen el costo. Con esto quiero decir que, por ejemplo, si a un teclado de gama alta le pones radio Wifi, tiene un coste de produccíon  en china de 3,105u$s.- c/u * 10000 unidades precio FOB, y si a la radio WiFi le agregás un módulo BlueTooth, el precio se incrementa en 31 céntavos de dólar.  Cantidad irrelevante cuando se venderá a minorista a más de 40 dólares.

Retomando. La línea que diseñamos estaba compuesta por ocho familias, desde la básica hogareña, hasta una estación de trabajo de más de u$s10.000.-.

En tres líneas de producto: básica, semiprofesional y gamer, específicamos al fabricante no solo con salida de audio conectorizada en Dolby ProLogic II (gamer 5.1) , sino con altavoces de alta calidad y un buen amplificador estéreo de 6W RMS, para excitar un par altavoces que incluirían los monitores de 15" y superiores.

¿Y qué pasó? Pues que cuando entregamos el lay out final al VP de marketing, es decir a dos semanas de promocionarlo en medios masivos, aquel analista económico nos lo tiró para atrás.

La razón, literalmente, (y nunca olvidaré esa reunión en un bar)::cabezon: 

"...si le das a la gente monitores con altavoz, no nos comprarán televisores... conectarán el equipo de cable o satélite al monitor, y olvídate"

Por algo el analista ganaba 400 Kdolar al año más que un servidor. 

Como dicen por aquí: AJO y AGUA (Googleen)


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 31, 2017)

Yo reparé hace unos años uno con audio ¡y stereo!.
Era incomodísimo, la entrada era un cable fijo de no mas de 10cms con conector jack stereo macho. 

No he vuelto a ver ninguno.

Está claro que es puro márketing. Cuando se trabaja en el mundillo, en las dos partes, en venta y reparación terminas dándote cuenta.
Antes se pensaba en fabricar aparatos terminados con las mejores prestaciones y de reparación viable. 
Ahora terminados a duras penas, prestaciones pasables, reparación inviable y además nos "inculcan" de compra obligada.

Peeero ............... es lo que hay, es lo que toca..


----------



## zoehawks (Sep 1, 2017)

krlosss dijo:


> Hola zoelhawks,
> 
> No traen "audio out" para ahorrar costos durante su fabricación, como bien indica Scooter.
> 
> ...



Es una cagada eso. Ahora todo es marketing, hay muy pocos fabricantes (por no decir ninguno) que realmente se encarguen de darle al usuario lo que necesita y no lo que ellos quieren que compres. El mismo cuento de los mouse de 16000 DPI, absolutamente nadie puede mover la mano tan rápido como para necesitar una lectura de esa magnitud PERO ESO NO TE LO DICEN JAMÁS, pues para el público común (y descerebrado) más es mejor y terminan pagando por ello.

Nos vamos yendo poquito a poquito a la m*erda.


----------



## krlosss (Sep 1, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo reparé hace unos años uno con audio ¡y stereo!.
> Era incomodísimo, la entrada era un cable fijo de no mas de 10cms con conector jack stereo macho.
> 
> No he vuelto a ver ninguno.
> ...




Hola Pinchavávulas,

Sí, tal cual... recuerdo algunos monitores TRC con ese conexionado que menciona. 
Sony tenía algunos modelos que llevaban un par de altavoces con blindaje extra, creo que eran de 2x4 pulgadas.

Hacia finales de los noventa, los empleaban mucho en los bingos, tanto los de aquí como en Argentina. (En el bingo que existía en San Pedrito y Rivadavia, Bs.As, los usaban en las mesas para el famoso "han cantado bingo" jejej. Eran espanto-horrorosos para repararlos.

Coincido con Ud., el marketing es feroz, salvaje y caníbal.
Creo que si el público conociera los precios a los que se fabrican los equipos electrónico, no comprarían ni la décima parte. 

Sucede así porque, a efectos prácticos, casi la mitad de todos los cacharros eléctrónicos vendidos en el mundo son  fabricados por una sola mega-empresa. 
Cientos de marcas como Apple, Sony, Samsung, LG, HP, Cisco, etc., aprovechan los bajos salarios de los países en vías de desarrollo, y el relax generalizado de la población mundial para poner coto a la catástrofe ambiental.    

Les importa más la inversión económica que los derechos de los trabajadores o la incidencia en el calentamiento climático. Algunos neoliberales a ultranza, creen que tal cosa es el "progreso".

En fin, soy un dinosaurio, así que tampoco reparen mucho en mis comentarios que, por otra parte están offtopiqueados.

Cordiales saludos a todos y buen viernes.


----------



## joseluis10 (Sep 4, 2018)

Como dicen los compañeros, pareciera que es más cuestión de ahorrar al momento de la fabricación y que además muy pocas personas quisieran un monitor con parlante pudiendo tener un parlante que suene bien, con calidad y potente. Lo mismo sucede con los microfonos para grabar voz


----------

